# Inshore Sunday Dec 2, 2012



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I come across a captain that seems to have been doing pretty well lately and want to fish with him this Sunday Dec 2, 2012. The cost would be 325 for 3 people or 350 for 4 people; would any of you be interested in joining me?

His username is Capt. Blake Sartor if you guys want to check out some of his 2cool posts.

If you interested please PM me ASAP.

Regards,
Superman502


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Photos of the Trip*

I know its kind of late, but here are some photos from the trip.


----------

